# Resources for Seniors - US Gov Website



## JonSR77 (Jan 20, 2022)

Aging and Disability Networks

US Government Website

https://acl.gov/programs/aging-and-disability-networks
https://acl.gov/programs/aging-and-disability-networks


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you.  I will have a look.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you, JonSR77. It's always good to be aware of these sites.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2022)

This kills me. The site is for seniors but they are using the small, light colored font which isn't the easiest to read. I hate it when websites do that! Thank you for posting this information though.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

Diva — if you are using Firefox, you can easily enlarge the text by using Page Zoom (in the three-lines menu (or "hamburger menu"). I just dragged it up to the top level of Firefox, as I use it often. Even here, I've got it at 150% of the Senior Forums font size.

I also use the Font Contrast extension (which I've been using for years), at
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/font-contrast-fix/


----------



## Tabby Ann (Jan 23, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Aging and Disability Networks
> 
> US Government Website
> 
> https://acl.gov/programs/aging-and-disability-networks


How many of these networks have you used with good results?


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 27, 2022)

Please someone give a post on which ones di help without signing your life away to the empires of jobs for the young to care for the older generation


----------

